# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  ideas for ute tray toolbox build.

## breakerboy2000

Hello, I am wanting to build a row of lockable storage compartments for my tray, they would be holding a pressure washer and generator. 
I first thought regular alum checkerplate as skin, but I am having ideas now that I might try use a alum honeycomb panel for its cleaner look, sound and heat resistance, which may be good when the genn is running. 
I thought of welding alum framework (20x20 square hollow tube) and riveting the honeycomb panel on. - but how would I finish the corners? or is there a corner profile that the 10mm panels can slide into, creating a clean & watertight corner? 
Please any ideas would be appreciated. thank you.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I you're using 10mm panels couldn't you just solid weld the whole thing all around?

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks for your response, I wasn't sure if you can weld the honeycomb aluminium?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sorry, I don't  actually know what honeycomb aluminium is...    :Unsure:  
I'm not the right person to ask anyway, as I've never welded aluminium.
Someone else will know though.  
*sneaks off to google "honeycomb aluminium" *

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh right.....that stuff. 
hmm. 
No idea.....   
But as for profiles etc, I'm sure there will be something that'll fit.
I often see stuff like screen door/window frames etc at the scrap yard that is like a U channel.
Lots of different sizes and dimensions it seems. 
A local aluminium fabricator/welding workshop would probably be a good place to start.
Boat builder or something similar perhaps.   :Smilie:  
Make sure you post plenty of pics of whatever you end up building   :Wink:

----------


## CraigandKate

Why do you want to use honeycomb panel? It is generally used for its stiffness and relatively low weight, however for this purpose your sections are not large enough to need this correctly folded 2-3mm aluminum checker plate would be the go imo

----------


## breakerboy2000

the main reason not using the checkerplate i would like to do it myself but i don't have the folding brake or welding equip to properly do it and might be a bit over budget to have a company make this, I thought the alum honeycomb would be good for the ute for those reasons, it is light weight, and meant to be some what sound proof which would be good for the generator, it is for a side business im looking at and i thought the honeycomb would look nicer than checker plate, plus its smooth for possible signage later and can come in plain colours, I have a neighbour that can do some welding but nothing too full on. 
if I can find something like this alum extrusion, it should work i think.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> if I can find something like this alum extrusion, it should work i think.

  
Stuff like that would be used for office cubicle modules etc I reckon. 
Might be slightly bigger dimensions than what you're after though.....
Probably not cheap either unfortunately.  :Frown:    
I see where you're going with this now, and it seems like a good idea.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Polishing Aluminum Extrusion Corner 6063 - T5 for Industrial  
or    MiniTec T-Slotted Aluminum Extrusions. Modular Aluminum Profiles For Custom Construction From Aluminum Extrusions. Custom Clean Rooms, Ergonomic Workstations, Belt Conveyors, and Machine Guards Are But A Few Applications.   
Something like that maybe?

----------


## commodorenut

I'd use a urethane (eg sikaflex brand) adhesive to glue the panels into the extrusion - ensuring a watertight seal.
If you feel the need, you can also pop-rivet them for a mechanical fixing until the glue cures.

----------


## CraigandKate

Fair enough, that would certainly make for a impressive unit! I would say that your neighbour will only be able to weld mild steel? It would be unusual to find a hobbiest that welds aluminium. 
If I was making it, I would do a steel frame and get it hot dipped gal. Then clad it with this product, which is a aluminium/polyester composite, I have seen it used for canopies etc to great success.  Polyester Aluminium Composite Panel,Sandstone Sheet,China Polyester Aluminium Composite Panel Manufacturer 
For the generator section, perhaps some bulk insulation to add sound deadening?

----------


## breakerboy2000

cheers craig, so you reckon, say a 20mm square steel tube frame with the alum composite on the sides (riveted?) with a similar profile as what platypus as posted to seal the corners?

----------


## breakerboy2000

made a few calls, no one has anything like the profile i wanted, they only have some for thicker panels 20-40mm like you said platypus. one guy said i could bumb it up to 20mm, which i think is way over kill, or  get 2 u shape channels and rivet them in an L shape together with sikaflex to stop water, more work that way though

----------


## Gaza

If use 4mm composite panel you can get corner profile for that   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> get 2 u shape channels and rivet them in an L shape together with sikaflex to stop water, more work that way though

  
It's gonna be a fair bit of work no matter how you do it.  :Wink:  
But that's why we do custom jobs like this - to get what we want.
It'll be worth it in the end.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

gaza I cant seem to find anything in 4mm either, are you able to put up a link? 
thanks.

----------


## CraigandKate

> cheers craig, so you reckon, say a 20mm square steel tube frame with the alum composite on the sides (riveted?) with a similar profile as what platypus as posted to seal the corners?

  Yeah depending on how heavy duty you want to make it, 20x20x2 or even 20x20x1.6. I would use rivets and sika to attach the sheets and just seal the edges with a bead of sika, particularly if you are sign writing later it will look best and be easy/cheap. Trick with the frame will be to triangulate where possible to make it stiff and square, will also help stop any warping from the galvanizing. 
Also look up the requirements for drain holes before welding it together, much easier to drill the holes first.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'd still investigate how much it would cost to have some checkerplate bent/folded    :Smilie:

----------

